# Getting a rescue dog - What does a home check involve?



## barneyandem (4 April 2009)

Hi there,

I am getting a JRT from an animal charity and am due for my home check. I just wondered if anyone would be able to shed some light on what they are looking for, as I am nervous that I won't pass and I have fallen in love with the dog. I have had dogs before, but never from a charity and since I bought my house a year ago, I haven't had a dog there. The dog is a 9 1/2 year old Jack Russell. My house is a 2 bed end of terrace. I have my own garden that is secure and has tall wooden fencing. The dog would be able to have free roam, but my house does has quite steep stairs, would this be an issue?
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## lizzieuk1 (4 April 2009)

we got our latest dog from the blue cross, on the home check they really just seem to want to check that first you have a home! then that the garden is secure and the dog has a reasonable amount of room to wander around in.  i wouldn;t worry too much about the stairs, many people don;t allow their dogs upstairs anyway!
just be yourself, i'm sure they're more interested in you as an owner than how steep your stairs are!


----------



## barneyandem (4 April 2009)

Thank you! My old dog wasn't allowed upstairs in my old house when I was little so I'm not sure what i'm worrying about. It's just because this will be my first dog since moving out and thinking of all sorts of stupid questions as I am more easy going than my parents and would let the dog have a free roam. I have already had the interview with the charity and we discussed routine etc and everything was fine so I guess I have no reason to panic. I have just never had a home check before and didn't know what to expect and have fallen in love with dog. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GinaGem (4 April 2009)

I've done a couple of home checks before.  Just be yourself and be honest.  I've had a few too and was nervous too but they were fine (had to have one for a rabbit once from the RSPCA!)

The ones i did i had to check the house and garden for anything unsafe for dogs, check the fencing and gates were secure and high enough, check they knew about the correct feeding, walking etc.  Ask if they had a vet already, knew about worming/fleaing,jabs.  Make sure they were aware about insurance and the costs involved.

Asses any potential problems with neighbours - eg from barking etc

Check what they would and wouldn't be able to cope with in terms of behavioural issues.  Check if their were other members of the family and if they were all happy to have a dog.

Check what other animals were in the house, if they'd accept a new dog and their condition.

Go over any rules of the rescue that they didn't understand.

I have taken my dogs with me before as well to see how the person interacted with them.

Steep stairs wouldn't have concerned me.


----------



## Dubsie (4 April 2009)

We had a home check when we got our dog.  They were more concerned about how secure the garden was in the first instance - in fact other than walk through the house to the garden I don't think the lady looked round the house at all, she spent all the time in the garden.  Also interested in how long the dog would be left if at all (rarely left more than 2-3 hours), what other animals we had (chickens no problem as farm dog) and what facilities we had for walks locally (border collie, so needs a fair bit but we're next to a park and are on the edge of town)


----------



## KMW (4 April 2009)

We had a home check and they just had a quick look round, then asked a few questions about insurance, what vet we were planning to use and what we would do when we go on hol


----------



## CAYLA (4 April 2009)

Nothing to worry about, as already suggested that is pretty much what is involved in a home visit, each rescue will differ slightly, I do about 10 home visits a month and check, I ask to be shown straight to the garden, for holes in the fence/broken fencing and fencing that is not of adequate height for said dog, if it's not to my satisfaction, they will be given a chance to make improvements and I will re-check.

Then I babble about general doggi welfare, diet, insurance, registered vets, our homing conditions/agreement obs conversation will differ depending on dog and any issues we would bring up.
Then give the adopter a chance to ask some questions 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have refused a dog to someone with dodgy wall paper 
	
	
		
		
	


	










 just messing....the interior of the house is not important


----------



## ladyt25 (4 April 2009)

Never had a home check done and had several rescues! I imagine as long as you show you've got an ounce of common sense, have secure fencing etc there can't really be much to it surely? We don't have a 'secure' garden as such at all. We train our dogs though!


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 April 2009)

I have volunteered to do homechecks for a GSD rescue.  Although I haven't done one yet the list I have been sent is fairly comprehensive.  It covers fencing, which must be at least 6', whether the prospective owner works and what hours, what other dogs are kept (they will only home to someone with a maximum of 2 other dogs), any children, either in the family or frequent visitors, other animals kept, where the dog is exercised, whether it is taken in the car, whether it goes on holiday etc etc.  It is really quite strict but I have been told to use my discretion.  It is also suggested I take one of my own dogs to the home check to see how the prospective owner relates to the dog and handles it.
As others have said, as long as your garden is secure and you show that you have a sensible approach to owning a dog I would imagine you will be fine.  Good luck.


----------



## barneyandem (5 April 2009)

Phew, thanks for the advice everyone! That has eased my mind! I felt more nervous than a job interview and I have no idea why! Great to hear all your feedback, thank you! Off to see her again now


----------



## SarahLouise83 (6 April 2009)

I work for the RSPCA and also do home visits (voluntary) for them too.  If you've gone to the RSPCA for your new dog then you'll find the home visitor will be working voluntary for them and this is nearly always the case with other rescues and charities too so often they'll be just as nervous as you are!

Not a lot to be said really other than what other people have said about it being quite laid back and it should be quite informal - just a chat and a quick look around your house/garden.


----------

